# New axe



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Ya gotta love cherry and the blues..


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

What is it?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Epiphone studio. That's why there are no dots. :brew:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

They say, once you hollow body, you never go back.


----------

